
Database of Brutalist buildings - Paul_S
http://www.sosbrutalism.org
======
todd8
They left out the Boston City Hall [1] and the Washington, D.C. J. Edgar
Hoover building (FBI) [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_City_Hall#/media/File:B...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_City_Hall#/media/File:Boston_city_hall.jpg)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Edgar_Hoover_Building#/medi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Edgar_Hoover_Building#/media/File:Fbi_headquarters.jpg)

------
elsurudo
As a person with a strange obsession with brutalism (some of it is great, some
of it is terrible, some in-between, but IMO nearly all of it is fascinating) –
cool!

Seems to be missing a lot, though. Warsaw, Poland, doesn't have any listings,
for example.

------
rfeather
Thanks! When I see brutalism it conveys a sense of purpose and always looks
futuristic. I guess I understand why people don't like it, but in my opinion,
many of the buildings are much more interesting than seemingly cookie cutter
modern glass towers.

Edit: wording

------
robocaptain
Thanks for posting. Wasn't really aware what Brutalist actually was - turns
out one of my favorite buildings downtown is on this list. (and safe, for now)

